# Gas at Marjal Costa blanca



## 2loons (Jan 23, 2011)

Warning if you are coming to marjal Costa blanca, you can't hire gas from reception unless you have a current certificate to say it has been tested to BS EN 1949: 2002 . They have changed the rules again


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Another good reason to get a refillable system if going abroad.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Don't buy/ rent from them then.

Buying gas yourself is very simple in Spain.

Get yourself a Spanish gas-bottle-top 30mbar regulator/rubber flexible pipe kit, new from any DIY store for about 15 euros, to connect to your UK gas locker pipe or BBQ point, with the supplied Jubillee clips.

Then just pick up an empty CEPSA or Repsol 12.5kgs butane bottle at any local rastro (car boot sale); going rate is about 8 euros; then exchange it for a full one at any point-of-sale. 

The nationally regulated price for swopping an empty-full 12.5kgs butano gas bottle at an Repsol/CEPSA retail point is currently €17.95.


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

TheNomad said:


> Don't buy/ rent from them then.
> 
> Buying gas yourself is very simple in Spain.
> 
> ...


That's what I'm planning on doing, can you buy a full bottle without an empty, Nomad?


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Technically yes Spanish people can, but you need proof of Spanish address and an NIE number and the big written contract is all in Spanish. And then you have to pay a deposit on the bottle anyway.

In practice even the Spanish don't bother with all the contract hassle. 
Everyone simply gets hold of empties on the black market (there are literally millions of the things in circulation here), every secondhand shop, rastro etc has lots of people selling them; and then swops them for full ones at the local CEPSA/Repsol fuel station or retail outlet that stocks full ones, and just pays the attendant the 17.95.


----------

